

Ask HN: Best IDE for Working on Surface Pro 3? - passive

	I really like the Surface Pro 3 hardware, and it seems quite possible for there to be an IDE that will look good at the odd resolution and maybe even handle touch events well. I&#x27;ve only tried Brackets and PyCharm so far, but the former failed both miserably, while the latter looks super pixelated, but touch is reasonably well supported.
I know I&#x27;m a tiny fraction of the development market, but maybe there&#x27;s a graphical toolkit out there that is handling this already, and I just need to find an IDE built in it?<p>Thanks.
======
IMcD23
Microsoft Visual Studio 14 CTP ([http://www.visualstudio.com/en-
us/downloads/visual-studio-14...](http://www.visualstudio.com/en-
us/downloads/visual-studio-14-ctp-vs)) supports touch for scrolling, pinch-to-
zoom, tap-and-hold for context menus, double-tap for word selection, and line
selection by tapping in the margin.

------
passive
Ok, trying out WingIDE now, and it's definitely a step up from PyCharm. Touch
support is still not great, but the text is crisp almost everywhere. Now to
figure out how to use it....

------
orand
Thinking outside the box (pun intended), how about Cloud9?
[https://c9.io/](https://c9.io/)

